

Scout - Extensible Server and Application Monitoring - mtodd
http://www.infoq.com/articles/scout-extensible-monitoring;jsessionid=47AF0C77A2D3C474FBF70D827F86DA74
An interview on InfoQ with one of the Scout creators, Andre Lewis.
======
jawngee
$19 a month?

~~~
jawngee
Hacker news is lame, and getting lamer by the minute.

I get knocked down for questioning the pricing model for a single server? For
a three server setup, it's $612 a year.

Nagios isn't that hard to setup or maintain. At $612, at $50/hour, you can't
setup nagios yourself in 12 hours?

